# Char-Feld Zuweisung ... L-Wert erwartet



## crashman (11. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

hab mal wieder ein Problem.

Ich hab in meinem Programm eine Weisung, wo nach bestimmten Integerwerten ein char-Array einen String zugewiesen werden soll.

Aber beim kompilieren bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung "L-Wert erwartet"
Ich hab schon verschiedene Sachen probiert, zum Beispiel das terminierende Nullzeichen mit zuzuweisen. Desweiteren habe ich versucht das Ganze über einen String zu lösen, dann geht das ganze zwar, bekomm dann keine Fehlermeldung, hab dann aber das Problem, das der Kommentar nicht in einer Datein gespeichert wird, was ich aber gern möchte. Wohingegen aber andere Char Array in Datein gespeichert werden.

Zum speichern in Datein benutze ich die befehle fopen, fread, fwrite aus der stdlib.h.

Danke für schnelle Antworten ;-)
mfg crashman


----------



## crashman (11. Januar 2004)

#include <iostream.h>
int main()
{  char a[10];

   strcat(a, "test");
   cout<<a;
   getchar();
   return 0;
}

wer sucht; der findet!
;-)


----------

